# Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps :D



## Khaane (6. März 2009)

Servus Leute,

dieses Jahr möchte ich mit dem Mefo-Fischen beginnen und bräuchte ein paar Tipps für meine Blinkerbox, einige Blinker habe ich schon, da ich häufiger auf Hornhechtjagd war. 

Würde mich über ein paar Blinker-Favoriten freuen, mit denen ich meine Box ergänzen kann - Am besten gleich mit Bezeichnung und Farbangabe.

Hier meine bescheiden Auswahl |rolleyes


----------



## gallus (6. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *

Tach,
so bescheiden ist deine Auswahl nich.
Die oberen 6 sind schon passend,Farben relativ.

Am besten wär´s,wenn du dich morgen zu uns gesellst!


----------



## henningcl (6. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *

Moin

Mein absoluter fav. ist der Snaps in ROT/SCHWARZ mit 20g.

Geht bis 4 Windstärken von vorn mit Drift, darüberhinaus braucht man 25g, aber dann macht das Fischen auch keinen Spass mehr.

Leichter würd ich auch nicht nehmen.

grüsse
henning


----------



## gallus (6. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *



henningcl schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Mein absoluter fav. ist der Snaps in ROT/SCHWARZ mit 20g.
> 
> ...



Moin Henning,
Snaps ist auch mein Top(25GR).
Rot/Schwarz funzt im Frühjahr leider nicht so wie im Herbst!
Aber da könn we ja auch morgen ma drüber schnacken,oder?|wavey:


----------



## MefoProf (6. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *

Damit kommst du ohne Ergänzungen gut klar. Ich hab mittlerweile nie mehr als max 5 Blinker mit. Das ist also vollkommen ausreichend. Probier die doch einfach mal aus und schau womit du am besten zurecht kommst. Der blinker, der dir die erste Mefo beschert wird dann wahrscheinlich dein Favorit werden :q


----------



## henningcl (6. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *

Hi
jo, das machen wir.

grüsse
henning
#h#h



gallus schrieb:


> Moin Henning,
> Snaps ist auch mein Top(25GR).
> Rot/Schwarz funzt im Frühjahr leider nicht so wie im Herbst!
> Aber da könn we ja auch morgen ma drüber schnacken,oder?|wavey:


----------



## xfishbonex (6. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *

hallo 
deine box sieht doch schon gut aus #6besonders der stripper fängt eigentlich sehr gut #6 was ich heute erleben durfte :q
kaufe dir noch 3 blinker dazu das langt voll kommen #6den snap in rot schwarz 20gramm (der geht das ganze jahr für dorsch und mefo )
den möresilda in grün weiß 18gramm (besonders wenn die tobis da sind :gist der blinker ne bank mein kollege 8 mefos nur mit den einen blinker)
und den gno in blau silber in 20 gramm (wenn die heringe da sind super blinker und ne echte weit wurf marschine :q) 
lg andre viel spaß beim mefo jagen


----------



## henningcl (6. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *

Bei mir wars der 2. , der o. beschriebene.
der Erste war ein 12g Hansen flash in grün weiss.
Mangels gewicht und Flugeigenschaften, trag ich ihn eigentlich nur noch mit mir rum.
Ich hab heute den Spöket ausprobiert, ich find ihn super.
keine sorgen mit hängern, man kann (wenn es sein muss) mal in der Nase....|bigeyes|bigeyes, ähhh, kratzen und er läuft ganz nett vor sich hin.

grüsse
henning



MefoProf schrieb:


> Der blinker, der dir die erste Mefo beschert wird dann wahrscheinlich dein Favorit werden :q


----------



## Khaane (7. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *

Erstmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Tipps, werde mir wohl noch 2-3 Blinker zulegen, dann sollte man gut ausgerüstet sein und hat keine große Qual bei der Wahl 

@Gallus
Danke für dein Angebot, würde gerne morgen mitkommen, aber leider keine Zeit 
Wo geht ihr denn auf Raubzug? War erst letze WE in Wismar, das Wonnemar ist schon richtig cool.


----------



## Khaane (11. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *

Danke, habe mir eure zahlreichen Tipps zu Herzen genommen und die Box ergänzt - Hoffe das ich jetzt für alle "Fälle" gerüstet bin. #6


----------



## Tewi (11. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *

mit der auswahl bist du mit sicherheit sehr gut ausgerüstet!!!!
viel glück beim mefo jagen!


----------



## hans albers (11. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *

moin

..feine auswahl..
wenn da nichts beisst...

(lustig ,die stripper habe ich auch  alle in gleicher farbe...)

bei mir gehts nächste woche auch  hoch (ans meer)
greetz
lars

ps.würd noch die drillinge gegen einzelhaken tauschen.. 
weniger hänger


----------



## Pikepauly (11. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *

Hallo Khaane!

Das sieht schon mal ganz brauchbar aus.

Meine (erfolgreichen) Lieblinge sind der Boss Blinker in 12 und 16 Gramm, der Gladsax Wobbler in 16 Gramm für flaches Wasser und für weiter weg der Möresilda in 22 Gramm.


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *

Das passt schon. In der ersten Reihe finde ich den ersten wenig gut. Die Jenziteile sollen qualitativ mies sein und schlecht laufen. Der grün-weiße Flash kann in zwei-drei Wochen ein echter Killer sein, wie schwer ist der?

Die Stipper sind ok, der Möre-Silda sowieso. Snaps ist cool, schwarzrot ist DIE Tourifarbe und bestens für Dorsch im Herbst. Der Jensen? sieht gut aus.


----------



## Khaane (11. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *

Danke für eure Tipps, die Auswahl scheint recht brauchbar zu sein.
Die Hansen Flash sind allesamt 20 gr. schwer.

Wie ist es mit dem Snaps, muss ich den wie einen Pilker auf Grund führen, damit er Dorsche fängt oder einfach im Mittelwasser?

Werden die Blinker im Allgemeinen eher an der Oberfläche schnell wie beim Horni-Angeln geführt oder auch mal im Mittelwasser?

Wie ist das Laufverhalten der Orginal-Spökets, laufen die wie normale Wobbler? (waggelnd mit dem Schwanz)

Fragen über Fragen - Lieber eine Frage zuviel als eine Mefo zuwenig


----------



## Falkfish (11. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *

Ich würd allerdings noch die Standard - Drillinge austauschen und gegebenfalls einen 2. Sprengring ranhängen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Khaane (11. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *



Falkfish schrieb:


> Ich würd allerdings noch die Standard - Drillinge austauschen und gegebenfalls einen 2. Sprengring ranhängen.
> 
> Gruß Christian



Und dann gegen Drillinge oder Einzelhaken tausche? Was könnt ihr für Alternativhaken empfehlen, am besten gleich mit Link.

Der zweite Sprengring, dann schwächer als die übrigen Sprengringe zwischen den Alternativhaken schalten?


----------



## DRU (11. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *



Khaane schrieb:


> Und dann gegen Drillinge oder Einzelhaken tausche? Was könnt ihr für Alternativhaken empfehlen, am besten gleich mit Link.



Zu Einzelhaken kann ich Dir noch nichts sagen, jedoch habe ich mir sagen lassen, dass wenn er erstmal sitzt nicht so leicht ausschlitzen soll.



Khaane schrieb:


> Der zweite Sprengring, dann schwächer als die übrigen Sprengringe zwischen den Alternativhaken schalten?



Das mit der stärke ist ziemlich egal, der 2. Ring dient dazu, dass sich der Fisch nicht so leicht aushebeln kann. Auch auf Hecht sehr sinnvoll. 8mm  Edelstahl ist schonmal gar nicht so verkehrt.
Die VMC Barbarian Drillinge Gr.4 sind schon mal ne gute Wahl. 
In schwarz gibts die auch mit aussen sitzenden Widerhaken, der sitzt bombenfest, da er sich nicht so leicht aushebeln lässt wie die konventionellen.
Die Perma Steel sind sicherlich auch ne Option.

schau mal hier rein
http://www.bleigussformen.de/shop/


----------



## Falkfish (11. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *

Wo wir schon bei Sprengringen sind; ich suche schon seit Jahren diese ovalen Sprengringe und hab sie nie gefunden. Nur von "Dieter Eisele" welche, aber die sind viel zu riesig. Wär echt dankbar wenn jemand weiss, wo sie zu haben sind.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Rosi (12. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *



Khaane schrieb:


> Wie ist es mit dem Snaps, muss ich den wie einen Pilker auf Grund führen, damit er Dorsche fängt oder einfach im Mittelwasser?
> 
> Werden die Blinker im Allgemeinen eher an der Oberfläche schnell wie beim Horni-Angeln geführt oder auch mal im Mittelwasser?



Moin Khaane, 
der Snaps wird an der Oberfläche geführt, mit kurzen Absackern. Er dreht sich unterwegs um seine eigene Achse. Auch in der Sinkphase ist er sehr auffällig.
Er sollte eine Silberseite haben.
Wirst es merken beim Einholen, das geht etwas schwerer als mit normalen Blinkern/ Wobblern.


----------



## Rosi (12. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *



Khaane schrieb:


> Wie ist das Laufverhalten der Orginal-Spökets, laufen die wie normale Wobbler? (waggelnd mit dem Schwanz)



Ja, sie laufen ziemlich unauffällig und wackeln dabei etwas mit dem Hintern. In der Sinkphase geht es einfach nach unten, ohne Trara. Für mich ist das kein Mefoköder, aber er wird gut beworben. Zu wenig Aktion, keine Silberseite, er glitzert niemals. Weil er von allen Seiten gleich aussieht. Der Spöki ist ein super Dorschköder für kurz über dem Grund und langsame Führung. Vielleicht weißt du, ich verwende keine Drillinge. Vorteil:

Ein einzelner Haken kann am Grund wühlen, er kommt immer wieder raus und setzt sich fast nie fest.

Ein einzelner Haken fängt nicht so viel Kraut wie ein Drilling. Ist uns heute gerade wieder aufgefallen.

Kleine Fische sind nicht so sehr verletzt.

Das ganze Angeln ist viel entspannter. Man hat nicht so viel Angst um seinen teueren Köder. (Oder Liebling)

Wenn du Circle Hooks nimmst, bist du auf der ganz sicheren Seite. Schon beim Antüdeln hast du den im Finger, wenn du nicht aufpasst.


----------



## Tewi (12. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *

Da kann ich Rosi nur Recht geben mit den Einzelhaken.
(habe welche bekommen von Ihr!)

hier mal meine Auswahl an Mefoblinkern:


----------



## belle-hro (12. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *

Kurze Anmerkung zu den Spöki-Nachbauten von Jenzi. Achtet auf die Ösen!!!!!!!!!
Es kommt sehr oft vor, dass diese unter Last ausbrechen|bigeyes Besonders wenn sich die Fische aushebeln wollen.
Spöki und Nachbauten sollte man beim Einholen ein wenig Leben durch Schlagen einhauchen.


----------



## Tewi (12. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *

ist mir noch nicht passiert belle aber danke für den hinweis!


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *

Das mit dem zweiten Sprengring ist so eine Sache. Sicherlich kann der Fisch sich schlechter aushängen, dafür hängt er sich aber auch schlechter ein.

Den Snaps führt man, wie eigentlich alle Mefoblinker mit reichlich Tempo im oberen Drittel der Wassertiefe. Auf 60-70m Wurfweite würde ich zwei Spinnstops machen. Wenn es auf Dorsch geht läßt man den Blinker immer wieder durchsacken und deshalb sollte man besser Einzelhaken fischen sonst hängt man ständig.

Ich kann dich gern mal zum Fischen mitnehmen. Vielleicht Samstag.


----------



## bacalo (12. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *

Vielen Dank für diesen Thread und den informativen Tipps!

Erstaunlich auf was man alles achten soll.
Wieder einmal spielt die Farbe neben dem Gewicht eine sehr bedeutende Rolle.

Der rot/schwarze Snaps brachte mir Ende Oktober 2007 meine ersten Wat-Dorsche bei Dazendorf. Ende April 2008 sah es anders aus, weder der Snaps noch der Spöket verführte einen Fisch, war der langanhaltende Ostwind daran schuld?

Anfang Mai bin ich wieder an der Küste und werde Abends mit der Wathose unterwegs sein.

Gibt es neben den Silberfarbenen vielleicht noch eine empfehlenswerte Farbe?

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!


----------



## hans albers (12. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *



> ich suche schon seit Jahren diese ovalen
> Sprengringe und



moin ...ich habe diese mal für brandungsmontagen
von "mustad" gekauft 
(allerdings zwei nummern grösser)

greetz
lars


----------



## Tewi (12. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *

@ bacalo: also in der abendzeit würde ich mit schwarzen mustern losziehen!!!!


----------



## Rosi (12. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *

Moin Tewi, das sieht ja interessant aus bei dir in der Kiste! 

Über die Anzahl Sprengringe streiten sich die Experten. Viele schwören drauf, genau so viele lehnen den Zweiten ab. Ganz bestimmt kommt das auch auf die Haken an. Drilling, Streamerhaken, Circle, jeder hat ein anderes Laufverhalten. Wenn man es mm genau nimmt. 
Auch die Schnur spielt eine Rolle. Bei Monofil doch eher nur einen Sprengring, bei Geflecht lieber zwei.

Ich habe immer 2 Sprengringe, aus Handlingsgründen. Man bekommt die Haken viel schneller ausgewechselt. Das ist ein echtes Problem bei stabilen, kleinen Schlüsselringen. Ohne Werkzeug gehen die sehr schlecht auf. (Ich meine richtige Schlüsselringe, nicht die weichen Dinger, welche sich aufbiegen können)


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *



bacalo schrieb:


> Gibt es neben den Silberfarbenen vielleicht noch eine empfehlenswerte Farbe?



Ich fische gar kein rot-schwarz. Weiß-grün. silber-grün, blau-silber, weiß wären meine Favoriten. Dazu noch kupfer, kupfer-rot, kupfer-grün. Wieder andere schwören auf rot-gelb mit Silberblitz.


----------



## Nolfravel (12. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *

Man muss nur dran glauben:q:q

Sorry für dieses Off-Topic

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## GuidoOo (12. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Man muss nur dran glauben:q:q
> 
> Sorry für dieses Off-Topic
> 
> Gruß Jan Peter



Wo ist das denn bitte OFF- Topic?
Denke es ist mit einer der Faktoren!
Bringt nichts wenn man alle 3 Würfe den Köder welchselt...
lieber einen Köder nehmen, an den man glaubt#6

Weiss nichtmehr genau, wer die Frage gestellt hat, ich glaube Falkfisch!
Ich weiss, wo es noch diese Sprengringe gibt..bin der Meinung auch in dieser Größe!
UNdzwar in Kaltenkirchen bei Moritz! 
http://www.moritz-nord.de/
einfach anrufen und nachfragen


----------



## Khaane (12. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das mit dem zweiten Sprengring ist so eine Sache. Sicherlich kann der Fisch sich schlechter aushängen, dafür hängt er sich aber auch schlechter ein.
> 
> Den Snaps führt man, wie eigentlich alle Mefoblinker mit reichlich Tempo im oberen Drittel der Wassertiefe. Auf 60-70m Wurfweite würde ich zwei Spinnstops machen. Wenn es auf Dorsch geht läßt man den Blinker immer wieder durchsacken und deshalb sollte man besser Einzelhaken fischen sonst hängt man ständig.
> 
> Ich kann dich gern mal zum Fischen mitnehmen. Vielleicht Samstag.



Danke für den Tipp, dann lasse ich das lieber mit dem 2. Sprengring - Hat sicher einen Grund weshalb nur einer genutzt wird und sollte sich dann häufiger mal eine Mefo im Drill raushebeln, kann ich immernoch den Sprengring setzen.

Das Angebot mit dem "Mefo-Meister" fischen zu dürfen, würde ich sofort annehmen. #6

Gruß
Khaane


----------



## bacalo (12. März 2009)

*AW: Mefo-Blinkerbox ergänzen, bräuchte paar Tipps *



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich fische gar kein rot-schwarz. Weiß-grün. silber-grün, blau-silber, weiß wären meine Favoriten. Dazu noch kupfer, kupfer-rot, kupfer-grün. Wieder andere schwören auf rot-gelb mit Silberblitz.



Nett sind sie doch, die Boardies. Immerhin, war kein schweinchenrosa dabei. Soviel T€uronen wollte ich nun auch nicht wieder ausgeben-Du Schlingel.

Vertraue daher meinen dunklen Farben. Tewi, werde berichten. 

Bevor ich es vergesse, Rosi die Idee mit den Einzelhaken werde ich auf alle Fälle ausprobieren-Danke für den Hinweis. Hatte im Herbst 2007 neben den obligatorischen Hängern auch immens viel Kraut und so gallertartige, kugelförmige Dingens im Hakenbogen. Was ist das überhaupt#c. Ne vage Vorstellung hätte ich wohl.

Gruß aus Unterfranken


----------

